# proper hay cutting for irregular fields



## southwind (Mar 25, 2012)

I feel like I am running over cut hay too much cutting odd shaped fields. Do I Make a square or rectangle out of the biggest part and then go after the rest ? I am thinking tedding with the cut rows is better than perpendicular or rows that snake all over the place following the field contour. I am using a NH H7230 disc mower conditioner and a Kuhns gyro tedder GF5202THA


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I follow the field contour cutting, yes lots of run over hay at the middle. I tend to recut some windrows in the middle to travel to the remaining islands.

Once you get really small triangles at the islands, I'll back up to mow them or if longer I turn it into a rectangle. I pick the longest side of the triangle to make a side and come back parallel to cut the point off the other side and continue like that.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Doesn't matter that much if your going to ted it back out. I've mowed one way, tedded another then straightened the mess out the best I could with the v rake.

I usually don't have to deal with that much unless mowing somebody else's. Most of our fields are pretty square, the ones that are really odd shaped I tend to drop for hay as they are usually goofy shaped because of a woods which means poor drying


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

You know this is easy for me to say with a self propelled machine. I just do a round around the outside then pick the longest part through the middle. Then I work to the outside. Many ways to skin a cat, but this way you at least get a few long windrows.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Like mlappin, I figure if I'm tedding it I don't care what direction I mow it. But when mowing, I often follow MT hayer's pattern even though I'm using a swing tongue pull type.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Growing up round and round with sickel mower. Now with center pull swing type back and forth on longest runs. But like everything it's what works best for you...trial and error is a great teacher


----------



## southwind (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a helper who gives me a hand with the hay. Its hard to get across to him cutting from the outside in to an island. Then lifting the cutter up ,cranking a 3/4 circle and drop and cut may not be the best way. Just seems like wasted machine time and crushed crops.
I think making a couple of laps around the perimeter , then split the field down the middle and work the middle and outside together.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Have a 499 center hitch. Mow four trips around the outside then pick the longest straightest side and back and forth mowing. When we used the old 1327 discbine just went with the contours


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Agree with the majority opinion, I always do 5 trips round the outside( helpswith kicker racks and late bales) then pick the longest straight run and mow everything else straight.


----------

